# المكتبة الجزائرية لصناعة الطائرات -تحميل مجاني-



## dzingenieur (9 يناير 2014)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ

هذه كتب هندسة الطيران لكل من يريد صناعة الطائرات torrent

http://kickass.to/aerodynamics-t97962.html

http://kickass.to/علوم-الطيران-t8525691.html

http://www.freebookspot.es/TopTen.aspx?Category_ID=168
اخوكم من الجزائر:56::14:


----------



## dzingenieur (9 يناير 2014)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ

هذه كتب هندسة الإلكترونيات بشكل عام تعنى بدراسة الأجهزة الإلكترونية و تكوينها و عمل كل مكون منها 
تخصص Avionics في هندسة الطيران اختصار ل Aviation Electronics
يعني بالأنظمة الكهربائية و الإلكترونية في الطائرة

800 كتاب في الكترونيك الطائرات
https://kickass.to/avionics-t8530410.html 


اخوكم من سطيف - الجزائر

https://www.facebook.com/pages/مكتبة...42373819270735


----------



## dzingenieur (9 يناير 2014)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ

هذه كتب و تصاميم لطائرات لمن يريد صناعة الطائرات
اخوكم من سطيف الجزائر حفيد طارق بن زياد

https://kickass.to/تصاميم-طائرات-t8530717.html


----------



## dzingenieur (9 يناير 2014)

محركات الطائرات
المحركات النفاثة
gas turbine
turbomachines
moteurs des avions
turboreacteurs

كتب قيمة للتحميل

https://kickass.to/محركات-الطائرات-t8531052.html

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم
اخوكم من سطيف-الجزائر


----------



## MastaMinds (12 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (7 مارس 2014)

*جزاكم الله كل خير -موضوع مهم و مميز*

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله بكم اخي 
لكن نطمع بملفات كاملة عن التصنيع و شرح القيادة و الصيانة ​


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (7 مارس 2014)

اخوتي الافاضل العديد من الملفات تم ازالتها فالرجاء اعادة الرفع.


----------



## عبير الشرق (20 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الجهد المبذول
تحياتي


----------



## abdelwahed1954 (27 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك...أخي hvala drugzi


----------



## tarekabdelftah (8 أغسطس 2014)

ياريت لو بعد اذنكو ترفعوا الملفات دى تانى وبذات بتاعت تصاميم الطائرات لان فى روابط كتييييييير مش شغاله


----------

